# Success stories buying from tobaccogeneral.com?



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Howdy all!
I have been doing som pricing on a box of Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto cigars. The best price I've found *BY FAR *is from *tobaccogeneral.com*. I've looked through the forum to see if these guys are legit. I found one cigar related post: *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/309452-primewholesale-com.html*. Has anybody else ordered from them? They do have a *facebook page* with 1200 friends including Bob Moreno from E.P. Carrillo & G.c. Puffs among a few I've heard of.

Any Thoughts?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing. The seem to mostly just sell boxes, but their prices on certain cigars seem to WELL below every other online retailer I can find.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

this looks like the same site as primewholesale.com where the prices are even cheaper


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

They do have a wholesale side, but you have to be a business to take advantage of that if I remember correctly. The tobaccogeneral.com side is for non businesses.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

rmorman said:


> They do have a wholesale side, but you have to be a business to take advantage of that if I remember correctly. The tobaccogeneral.com side is for non businesses.


Not from what I hear from members who bought from their "wholesale" site without having a business


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool. Now I just need to hear what kind of service they got. You know what they say... when somthing looks too good to be true!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

pricing on everything seems to look good..


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

i emailed primewholesale.com some time ago to see if they have Undercrown Robos in stock and they never got back to me. they do have a toll-free number that i havent used yet
one member i read DID sucessfully buy from them


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Had the same question last week but didn't post it.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Now I'm curious!
A box of Oliva Serie V Torpedos for $109??? 
Or a box of Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto  for $97??
I've never seen those prices before!! :faint:


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I was really suspicious about the site too. If its not a major company that has a fairly good following regarding customer service, I usually will call them to make sure the phone number works in case I have issues with the order or I smell anything fishy.

It took me two weeks of calling everyday before I got a human to answer the phone. I had sent about 3 emails asking to see if certain boxes of cigars were in stock before I placed the order and never got a response. Guy who answered the phone was not a real talkative guy, but answered my question.

One thing that turns off people to buying from them is that they ask for the last 4 of your SSN to verify your age, along with your DOB. Some people are not comfortable with giving that much of their private info away over the Internet. I was going to buy a box from them, but ended up breaking even from a different website that offered 20% off and free shipping. If I can remember correctly when I went thru the checkout, shipping was either $8.99 or $10.99 for a box. 

Still on the fence about buying from them.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Mark take a gander at the shipping charge the price while still somewhat attractive changes a bit


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya shipping is where they get you, Its $20
Tobacco General is cheaper on the shipping but more on the cigars, so it seems to even out. EDIT: Tobacco General WAS the same price last week at $97 for the box, they have jumped up A TON this week. SO primewholesale is cheaper right now



IBEW said:


> Now I'm curious!
> A box of Oliva Serie V Torpedos for $109???
> Or a box of Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto  for $97??
> I've never seen those prices before!! :faint:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

there no need ever to give out the last 4 digits of your SS. That just sounds odd.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

I wanted to follow up with my experience ordering from tobaccogeneral.com. I decided to go ahead and order two boxes of the Robustos. They sent me an e-mail notification confirming my order, then, about a couple hours later, they sent me a notification that my order had been cancelled. I called, left a voicemail asking for an explantion of my order cancellation, and got a call back within the hour. Turns out they were out of stock and they didn't know when they would have more. After some e-mailing and phone calls (they were VERY prompt with both phone calls, either live answer or callback, and e-mails) I ordered a box of torpedos. I ordered them on the 23rd of July and they arrived this morning (July 31st). They provided me a tracking number and were always very helpful. I can say, given this experience, *I would have no qualms ordering from them again*. I have not had a chance to smoke one of the sticks yet, but I did open the box and put them in my humidor.

This is just my experience.... take it with a grain of salt.
Russ


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been thinking about picking up some Oliva V from them because their prices are excellent. Glad to finally hear a solid review. Appreciate it and think I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Luke, Let me know how your purchase goes. As I stated, I'll buy from them again.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to check them out. I was a little worried when you said they wanted the last 4 social digits, then they were out of stock on what you ordered. Made me nervous they were just phishing for social numbers but it sounds like you had a good experience with them. As if I need ANOTHER excuse to look at MORE cigars, lol.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

rmorman said:


> Luke, Let me know how your purchase goes. As I stated, I'll buy from them again.


Will do. It will be a week or so before I get back in town and get it ordered, but I'll let everybody know how it goes.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Ordered a box of Oliva V’s from Tobacco General last week and can say that I wouldn’t hesitate to order from them again. I was initially a little concerned based on the lack of reviews of them on Puff, but their prices on some boxes are hard to beat. Placed the order and received a confirmation email with tracking information the next day. Order went off without a hitch and now I’m just waiting on them to get some rest.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I've gone to their site 5 or 6 times and never pulled the trigger. Guess it's time to move!


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Luke,
Thanks for the update. I added them to my favorites bar. I'm definitely enjoying my Alec Bradleys I got there!

Russ


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I was skeptical as well because of their prices. You can get a box of Oliva V's, Hemmingways, or LP Underdcrowns for about $90 plus shipping. Turns some pretty good smokes into something I can make an everyday smoke out of. Going to get spoiled.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

An old topic. Are there any other people since 2012 who ordered from tobacco general? Their prices are still very cheap on some stuff in a comparison to all others.


----------



## rclaar (Jan 6, 2016)

*Worst Merchant out there*

Shipping (if they ship the right item) takes forever. They never answer their customer service line. Does not care about customer....will NEVER buy from them again!!!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

rclaar said:


> Shipping (if they ship the right item) takes forever. They never answer their customer service line. Does not care about customer....will NEVER buy from them again!!!


But you did bump the thread advertising for the site by posting this...

Last post from 7/14, not sure how many people would even think to use the place until this came into view :vs_laugh:


----------

